# 300ZX TURBO HARD TO START



## jmcguire (Sep 16, 2004)

When warmed up car runs awesome.In the mornings it's very hard to start.I have to turn it over about 20 times to start. And when I DOES START IT SORT OF SLOWLY COMES ALIVE. With fuel injection, usually when the motor starts it fires up evenly. Any suggestions.Thanks, Jamie


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

jmcguire said:


> When warmed up car runs awesome.In the mornings it's very hard to start.I have to turn it over about 20 times to start. And when I DOES START IT SORT OF SLOWLY COMES ALIVE. With fuel injection, usually when the motor starts it fires up evenly. Any suggestions.Thanks, Jamie


Coolant temperature sensor is the typical problem , on OBD-1 cars........ Z31s being for the most part pre-OBD , I honestly don't know. But it has something to do with the fact that the ECU is either not spraying _enough_ fuel for the car to start when cold (requires a highly rich mixture) , or is spraying _too much_ fuel and is flooding out the engine. Do you smell a lot of gas when this happens?


----------



## jmcguire (Sep 16, 2004)

No I don't smell fuel.Do you know where the temp sensor is on engine? Thanks,Jamie


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

jmcguire said:


> No I don't smell fuel.Do you know where the temp sensor is on engine? Thanks,Jamie


 MY suggestion is for you to go to the local auto-parts store and buy a Haynes manual. You can also order a factory manual , but I forgot what the number was..... :asleep: Somebody post that again please. 
Oh , and to answer the question , I don't know where it is right off hand....


----------

